
The Real Reason Tech Billionaires Should Fear Trump - cmurf
http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2017/06/the-real-reason-tech-billionaires-should-fear-trump/amp
======
cmurf
_Tech leaders who once fancied themselves the vanguard of a post-partisan,
technocratic future, now face a mounting public relations crisis in the Age of
Trump._

I wonder what sort of financial hit a company takes by moving headquarters
outside the U.S. and no longer being a U.S. based company, and if this is a
specialty within economics that some of these companies hire. What's the 5,
10, 20, 25 year calculus of "if the immigration door is closed, do we move,
when do we move, where to we move, or do we merely act like we're moving and
see if the political winds change in 2-4 years?"

